
License Utopia - janvdberg
https://writing.kemitchell.com/2019/03/17/License-Utopia.html
======
emilfihlman
Could anyone explain why it's required to do "notice of liability
protections"? To me it seems absurd that unless you are getting something
directly in return (ie selling it) someone could sue you for just publishing
code.

~~~
Sujan
Probably: "We used that code, and it harmed us in some way (e.g. we had to
give someone money for something). You wrote that code. It is your fault. You
have to pay us that money now."

~~~
thaumaturgy
Several minutes' searching failed to find a single real-world example of this
happening with open source software specifically, and I don't recall hearing
about any such case either.

All of the liabilities I found for open source software involved intellectual
property cases.

Are you aware of any cases where this has actually happened? Because, if not,
it sounds more like the standard boilerplate disclaimer that lawyers tell you
to include just in case anyone ever does try such a thing, rather than a
protection against a thing that has actually happened.

~~~
Sujan
I am not aware of any examples. I was purely speculating what a company trying
to sue someone might "think" (or use as justification).

------
ksec
I am not sure if I am reading it correctly. So Consistent Copyleft would be
used to describe AGPL?

I do feel we have way too many OSL, even the permissive ones, MIT, BSD
0,1,2,3. Apache 2.0 and Dozen or other smaller ones. It is just a bag of
hurts.

------
pojntfx
This. We need copyleft API licenses, simply because the primary way of
"linking" nowadays is using APIs. Heck yeah.

